
Google celebrates 50 years of kids coding on today's doodle - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2017/12/4/16733396/googles-doodle-50-years-kids-coding-december-4
======
Jun8
The realy work was done by Simon Papert, his essay "The Gears of My Childhood"
(pdf link
[http://learn.media.mit.edu/lcl/resources/activity/week1/gear...](http://learn.media.mit.edu/lcl/resources/activity/week1/gears.pdf?pdf=gears.en))
is worth a read.

A quote from this essay: "The fundamental fact about learning: Anything is
easy if you can assimilate it to your collection of models. If you can't,
anything can be painfully difficult."

